# Need copy of Acrobat 4 installation CD



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi:

I have found myself needing to resurrect some old files that were created under Mac OS. To that end I need a copy of the Acrobat 4.0 CD. I do have the installation code from back then (1998 or so).

Is there anyone who could help?

Dominik Hoffmann


----------



## oldmanmac (Jan 19, 2012)

Might try EBay.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 19, 2012)

Nothing there currently, but I have an automatic search going.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 19, 2012)

Somebody was selling a copy on Amazon for $6.96, including shipping. Can't beat that.


----------



## DeltaMac (Jan 19, 2012)

What Mac will you be using that on?
Acrobat 4 won't likely work on any Mac that can't boot to OS 9, or at least run Classic (so you would need OS X 10.4 or older.


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 19, 2012)

I recently obtained a Wallstreet PowerBook G3 on eBay for the express purpose of resurrecting a number of valuable Adobe fonts from floppy disk. That was the last laptop system that had floppy disks. I had thought, I could use the floppy disk drives in Classic while booted into Jaguar, but apparently the floppy disk driver is missing from the Blue Box, too. So, it's a multistep process:

1. Boot into OS 9.

2. Save a disk image (.img) with DiskCopy in OS 9.

3. Boot into OS X Jaguar.

4. Convert the disk image using Disk Copy, which gives it the nowadays familiar .dmg suffix.


----------



## oldmanmac (Jan 19, 2012)

Available on Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Adobe-Acrobat-4-0-Macintosh/dp/B003Z3D272


----------



## DominikHoffmann (Jan 19, 2012)

oldmanmac said:


> Available on Amazon, http://www.amazon.com/Adobe-Acrobat-4-0-Macintosh/dp/B003Z3D272


That's exactly the listing from which I purchased my used copy.


----------

